# 2nd time sheering, did I do a better job this time?



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

If you guys remember my last sheering experience, then you will remember how fuzzy she still was.
This time I made it my mission to get as much wool off her as possible! 
So, it was Mists turn to be attacked by the clippers...













I think I did a great job


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 7, 2013)

He looks great! I love his skinny little tail


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> He looks great! I love his skinny little tail


Thank you 
Hehe yes, that was hard to clip! But he looks so cute with it all skinny now. The tip of it is kinked, he was either born like that, or it broke and heeled like that. Either way it makes him unique


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 7, 2013)

I think you did a FANTASTIC job! He looks soo great!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks pretty darn good


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 9, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I think you did a FANTASTIC job! He looks soo great!


Thanks!  He was easier to do then Rosie for some reason, he was SO much more well behaved. 




			
				alsea1 said:
			
		

> Looks pretty darn good


Thank you


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good job!!!


----------

